# Chip for garmin 172c



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

...Was wondering what the best chip would be if I do most of my boating/fishing in southeast Michigan but about 6-12 trips to Lake Michigan a year. I also want to get a road map chip for it as I have rigged the thing to be mounted in my truck as well as my boat. 

I doubt there is one all inclusive chip, but could someone recommend a couple for me. Thanks


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

It comes standard with a built-in worldwide marine basemap and accepts *MapSource® BlueChart®* offshore marine cartographyfeaturing detailed depth contours, inter-tidal zones, wrecks, navaids, and many other points of interest. For small-water anglers, the GPSMAP 172C is compatible with *MapSource* Recreational Lakes with Fishing Hot Spotsfeaturing fishing areas, boat ramps, marinas, and hazards for hundreds of popular U.S. and Canadian lakes. Pre-programmed data cards can be easily inserted into the slot on the front of the unit.
http://gpsnow.com/gmmsrle.htm
http://gpsnow.com/gmmsmg.htm

I only see the two being sold seperately. Thats mapsource though. They seemed to have more going on the marine side.


----------

